# 30140, 30465, 30520



## Rip (Oct 5, 2012)

Need some help from fellow ENT coders...please.

Have you or can the codes:  30140, 30465 and 30520 be billed together?


----------



## Thouvenel (Oct 8, 2012)

I have frequently billed 30140 and 30520 together, however, I'm not sure about the 30465, I would advise looking at the NCCI edits to verify 30520 and 30465 can be billed that way.  I want to say yes since one code is for septum and the other is nasal valve collapse, but I just can't be sure.


----------



## jackjones62 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hello - Yes you can bill CPT 30520 and 30465 together, the NCCI Edit was removed last year; there is no issue with CPT 30140 with either code; the only advice I would give you is that if you did only a unilateral nasal valve repair is to bill 30465 with modifier 52.

Jennifer
CT ENT


----------

